# Highbury Cemetery 2015 Logo



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Happy October, everyone! Time once again to roll out the annual yard haunt logo! I'm really happy with the way this one turned out, and I hope to be printing up some shirts in the next couple of weeks. Enjoy!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Once again, a stunning logo for a wonderful haunt!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool! I like it!


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks great! Especially because I live on Highbury Drive! We need to create a Highbury Cementery sign for our yard display. Maybe next year.


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

It's got a sort of grindhouse vibe. Very cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how the skull is looking off to one side. Makes you wonder what's lurking there:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. I happen to be wearing a 2012 Highbury Cemetery t-shirt right now and it still glows in the dark.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Will these be iron-ons, screen-printed, or...?
I'm currently seeing at least 4 colors, not including the black of the shirt itself.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, all! This one really came out of nothing. I just started screwing around one night and ended up with the above logo the next morning. Fontgeek, this is the poster version. I print the shirts by hand in my basement with a single screen, so I'm going to create a simplified, one-color version for that. But oh, to have a full silkscreen press one day!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd like to see your one color version, if possible.
Will you be doing them on black shirts?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

FINALLY got the shirts done! I took a gamble with printing the logo in orange on a dark chocolate shirt, knowing that the orange ink would darken as it absorbed into the shirt. Luckily, it turned out great! I love the low contrast look of the final shirt!!

I printed up a handful of shirts that will be given to everyone who helps set up, run and tear down my yard haunt on Halloween night...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great, highbury!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The shirt looks good, the guy wearing it seems a bit stiff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool ghouls love the new logo. Thanks, Mike!

cool ghouls by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I needed the finest supermodels that HauntForum could offer to debut this year's shirt!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, ya doof!

Have to say, as much as I love black T-shirts, I really like the orange/dark chocolate colors on this shirt. Still a flattering dark combo, but not as stark against the skin.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I give this 2 thumbs up


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

It is really nice. You have nothing to worry.. You've done a great job.


----------

